# Prozesse verstecken



## Neptoos (26. Oktober 2004)

Hallo erstmal an alle Pro's...

Ich suche schon lange nach einer Möglichkeit Prozesse zu verstecken...Bisher war meine Suche erfolglos. Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand die Frage beantworten, wie ich Prozesse verstecken kann...

Mfg Neptoos


----------



## Sinac (26. Oktober 2004)

Unter welchem Betriebssystem?


----------



## Neptoos (26. Oktober 2004)

Ich benutze Windows XP


----------



## Sinac (26. Oktober 2004)

Geht soweit ich weiß nicht ohne weiteres. Aus der Taskliste ist kein Problem wenn es ein Dienst ist, aber bei den Prozessen bleibt dein Programm trotzdem drin.


----------



## Neptoos (26. Oktober 2004)

Ok ich formuliere die Frage ein bisschen anders...Kennst du eine Möglichkeit um einen Bypass für z.B. Gameguard zu programmieren oder wat weiß ich...? Es muss ja irgendwie möglich sein, dass ein Programm wie Gameguard vorzugaukeln, dass kein anderes Programm nebenbei läuft, wie z.B. ein Hexeditor....Ich hoffe du kannst damit mehr anfangen^.^


----------



## squeaker (26. Oktober 2004)

Dazu sag ich nur: http://29a.host.sk/29a-7/Articles/29A-7.018

Und für alle die gleich schreien was für eine gefährliche oder schreckliche Webseite das ist - Scriptkiddies hilft sie nicht und Unwissenheit schadet.


----------



## SandmannX (27. Oktober 2004)

Ich geb dir mal ein Schlagwort: "Process Magic". Viel Spaß beim suchen


----------



## Neptoos (27. Oktober 2004)

Danke erstmal für die schnellen Antworten...Der Link von squeaker  leider nicht....hab zumindest keine Berechtigung um auf die Seite zu gelangen....Naja ich werd mich jetzt erstmal totsuchen mit schlagwort^.^


----------



## Sinac (27. Oktober 2004)

Bei mir geht der Link auch nicht.
Und überhaupt: Gehört das nicht in Programmierforum?


----------



## Neptoos (27. Oktober 2004)

Weiß ich nicht....aber mit dem Programm Process Magic kann ich irgendwie nicht anfangen.....ist ja schön und gut das Programm, aber den Process Namen oder die Caption zu ändern bringt auch nicht wirklich viel...an Progs wie Gameguard komm ich trotzdem nicht vorbei...Und der Process von gameguard ist nicht zu finden....

Meinst du, dass ich im Programmierforum mehr Infos erhalte?

Mfg Neptoos


----------

